#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Καταχώρηση τακτόποιησης αυθαιρέτου

## ps.arch

Καλησπέρα, 
Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει γιατί όταν πάω να καταχωρήσω έγγραφο τακτοποίησης δε μου δίνει επιλογή για Ρύθμιση βάσει Ν.4178; Η επιλογή αυτή υπάρχει στην εκπαιδευτική έκδοση αλλά όχι στην κανονική. Είχε κανείς ποτέ αυτό το θέμα;

----------


## spapako

Δεν υπάρχει επιλογή για 4178 στο σύστημα. Οπότε ή το βάζεις στη φόρμα για 4014 ή δεν το βάζεις καθόλου

----------

ps.arch, Xάρης

----------

